#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  شجرة عائلة القذافي

## رويتر

نبذة عن أفراد عائلة القذافي. 

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------

